# The Official MacWorld (Keynote) w/ Online Chat



## ScottW (Jan 10, 2006)

Okay...

I wanted to get this in early.... 

Our Online Chat room will be open (as always) for live discussion of Macworld news as it happens. Go Here

Of course, feel free to post in the thread. Please keep this thread to only news or information pertaining to the Keynote like where to find a webcast (if any), who might be providing live updates... and either leaked early news of what will be released or released items.

No general rumor discussions here. Thanks.


----------



## new2mac. (Jan 10, 2006)

First in line


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

macnews.net.tc will of course have live coverage, as always.  -> http://macintosh.fryke.com/live.html


----------



## kainjow (Jan 10, 2006)

oops - delete me


----------



## Golfer099 (Jan 10, 2006)

fryke - in the chat room the bot is being really annoyinga nd we don''t know how to get rid of him - can you help?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey guys.  Is it possible to disable the Bot who's driving me nuts already?  I would go to the botless section but then I wouldn't see chat messages from anyone in the Cafe chatroom.


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

I asked for the removal of the bot a few days ago, but apparently, it hasn't been done... let me help you find a way around it.


----------



## Golfer099 (Jan 10, 2006)

i say we all move from cafe to botless cafe


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

Erh. Can't login. Says there's already someone in with my name. An impostor? Or an error of the chat-system? Can somebody help me?! :/ ... Can you login and see whether it says I'm online? Does he talk?!


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 10, 2006)

I agree...everyone to the botless cafe


----------



## bobw (Jan 10, 2006)

Bot's gone in Cafe


----------



## Golfer099 (Jan 10, 2006)

you are awesome bobW!!!!!


----------



## bobw (Jan 10, 2006)

I can't take credit for it. Scott kill it.


----------



## Golfer099 (Jan 10, 2006)

scott rocks


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Apple store is down


----------



## senne (Jan 10, 2006)

So this is the official Thread?


----------



## senne (Jan 10, 2006)

fake again?
i think so


----------



## senne (Jan 10, 2006)

fake, macosrumors: http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20051216/tc_nm/column_pluggedin_dc


----------



## chevy (Jan 10, 2006)

I cannot loggin neither... I'm banned !


----------



## bbloke (Jan 10, 2006)

Logging into the .Mac services reveals some changes, now...


----------



## iball (Jan 10, 2006)

Gee, I would buy one of the new "MacBooks" but since Apple refuses to ship to my APO, I think I'll just wait a year or two until the next time I return to the states.
If ever.


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

You're not "off-world", are you?


----------



## iball (Jan 10, 2006)

U.S. government employee working overseas.
At least the Apple store I purchased my Mac mini from gave me my government discount.
Wow, they can switch from PowerPC to Intel, put video in iPods, build-in support for iPod remote FM transmitters, sell millions of videos and songs yet still cannot ship to a simple APO address?  It's the same as shipping to ANY address in the U.S.A. via USPS.  Insured mail, registered mail, the whole nine yards can be shipped to APOs.
Hey, Steve-o can't you get this one little thing right?


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, I know. But "overseas" might still be near a computer store selling Apple products. That's what I meant with "off-world"... If you're, say, located in Germany, you can't really be 30 miles from civilisation.


----------



## iball (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes, I like all my peripherals and operating systems to be in a language other than English, my native tongue.  Not.
Yes, I'd like to pay 1.5 times the U.S. price for Apple products.  Not.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 10, 2006)

iball said:
			
		

> Yes, I like all my peripherals and operating systems to be in a language other than English, my native tongue. Not.


I expect you could get round that; for instance, you should be able to choose your language for OS X during installation, should you not?



			
				iball said:
			
		

> Yes, I'd like to pay 1.5 times the U.S. price for Apple products.  Not.


Well, fair enough, but it's the same for the rest of us.


----------



## iball (Jan 10, 2006)

Please!  Check the current exchange rates for the dollar to the pound sterling.
You get paid in pounds, correct?  Your trash collectors over there get paid more than most people do in minimum wage jobs in the U.S.
Imagine living in the UK and getting paid in U.S. dollars! Ack!

And just how would I change a MacBook keyboard from German-layout to U.S.-layout?


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

You could have the store order it with US keyboard. No problem. I see the currency issue. It's really cheaper in the US. Hm. Whatever. We're just trying to help you get what you want. Maybe we shouldn't...


----------



## bbloke (Jan 10, 2006)

iball said:
			
		

> Please! Check the current exchange rates for the dollar to the pound sterling.
> You get paid in pounds, correct? Your trash collectors over there get paid more than most people do in minimum wage jobs in the U.S.
> Imagine living in the UK and getting paid in U.S. dollars! Ack!
> 
> And just how would I change a MacBook keyboard from German-layout to U.S.-layout?


 

For the new MacBook:

Current price in US dollars from the US Apple Store: $1999

Current price in pounds Sterling from the UK Apple Store: £1429

Using an exchange rate of £1 = $1.76 (www.bbc.co.uk), equivalent price of roughly: $2515



			
				fryke said:
			
		

> You could have the store order it with US keyboard. No problem. I see the currency issue. It's really cheaper in the US. Hm. Whatever. We're just trying to help you get what you want. Maybe we shouldn't...


Indeed...


----------



## bbloke (Jan 10, 2006)

Taken from a quick visit to the German Apple Store online:







(Unless I am mistaken, these are choices of language for the keyboard and OS.)


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

Yup. It lets you mix and match keyboard layout and OS. But I guess as long as Apple's online store doesn't deliver to APOs (although MacWarehouse and others even might...?), there's nothing to make him happy.


----------



## kainjow (Jan 10, 2006)

iball, you should just make friends with a local and use their shipping address


----------



## norrina (Jan 10, 2006)

Or you could wander over to that thread you started four days ago over in 'switchers' and discuss this matter over there...


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 10, 2006)

Australian AppleStore i selling 1.8Ghz MacBook for $4,000. 

A bit steep - converting 2500 to AUD comes to only 3,300. 

EDIT: There was a joke here, but it was so geeky I decided to remove it. I apologise to anyone who read it


----------



## bbloke (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank The Cheese said:
			
		

> Australian AppleStore i selling 1.8Ghz MacBook for $4,000.
> 
> A bit steep - converting 2500 to AUD comes to only 3,300.


It's not a competition, you know!   

...although... if it were, you'd be winning right now.   *sulk*


----------



## iball (Jan 11, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Yup. It lets you mix and match keyboard layout and OS. But I guess as long as Apple's online store doesn't deliver to APOs (although MacWarehouse and others even might...?), there's nothing to make him happy.


You're missing the point.  
Apple is the ONLY American computer company that refuses to ship to APOs.
If it's so damn "costly" or "time-consuming" to ship to APOs, then why does everyone else ship to APOs?
Sheer laziness on Apple's part.
Also, take note:  overseas U.S. military organizations use their official mailing address when ordering new equipment with taxpayer dollars.  
That address is also an APO box.  Now you know why everyone ELSE ships to APOs and Apple's market share in the computing sector is smaller than IBM/Dell/HP.
I can pick up the phone and call IBM and they will ship out equipment to an APO in a matter of hours.  Same with Dell and HP (ugh, HP sucks).
In other words, I gives a damn if I can walk down the street here in Germany and order a complete system in English:  I'm not paying the high mark-up for it.  And they won't give me a discount either, which is something I like to call a "veteran's benefit" for continued service to my country.



			
				norrina said:
			
		

> Or you could wander over to that thread you started four days ago over in 'switchers' and discuss this matter over there...


Welcome to the internet, enjoy your stay.


----------



## fryke (Jan 11, 2006)

Really, iBall, I truly understand that this p**es you off, apparently. Still: Please accept that your problem is not everybody's! It seems that instead of trying to solve your problem and _get_ what you want, all you do is complain about it and _keep_ complaining about it. Wherever you've complained about it _so_ far on this board, people have tried to tell you how you can still get your Apple hardware, and you've kept ignoring those tips and kept whining about your problem with Apple not shipping to APOs. Believe me: We _know_ now that they don't. Welcome to macosx.com. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## iball (Jan 11, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Really, iBall, I truly understand that this p**es you off, apparently. Still: Please accept that your problem is not everybody's! It seems that instead of trying to solve your problem and _get_ what you want, all you do is complain about it and _keep_ complaining about it. Wherever you've complained about it _so_ far on this board, people have tried to tell you how you can still get your Apple hardware, and you've kept ignoring those tips and kept whining about your problem with Apple not shipping to APOs. Believe me: We _know_ now that they don't. Welcome to macosx.com. Enjoy your stay.


You're still missing the point.  It's nice that everyone here now KNOWS about this problem, but just how many have actually sent an email to Apple about solving the problem?  I've sent email after email about it and they've ignored me.  I glad everyone knows about it, now how about actually helping to do something to correct that issue Apple has?  An email campaign perhaps?
It's not just about GETTING the hardware, I can get the hardware at outrageous prices all day long.  It's about getting that same hardware/software just like any other American living in America, which is what were supposed to be able to do via APOs and FPOs.  It's discrimination of a sort.
Or are some of you (not pointing at you, fryke) out there going to let your "politics" get in the way?


----------



## fryke (Jan 11, 2006)

Like I said: It's not everybody's problem, and I have no intention mailing Apple about it. First: I'm Swiss. I don't need Apple to send me stuff to APOs. This is not really about politics, rather about the fact that we're quite an international community.  ... I'm sure that if some of us here _are_ American and they think it's important that Apple ships to APOs, that they'll also send their mails. But hammering your message out again and again is probably not going to help your cause here, because in the eyes of those who _don't_ care, you're simply spamming. And in the eyes of those who _do_ care, it might start to turn into the very same thing: spam.


----------



## norrina (Jan 11, 2006)

iball, I think you missed MY point.  Which was, simply put, you already started your very own thread about this issue.  Go talk about it over there and stop hijacking the discussion about MacWorld keynote.

Thanks!


----------



## bbloke (Jan 12, 2006)

Steve Jobs' keynote speech can now be seen at: 

http://macworld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/mw/index.html


(I think others may have mentioned this elsewhere, but there were also problems viewing it at first.)


----------



## MACchine (Jan 16, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> Steve Jobs' keynote speech can now be seen at:
> 
> http://macworld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/mw/index.html
> 
> ...



Hey people, what the heck is going on ?  Whenever I go to the link above and click on the "Quicktime" link it goes to a download link and says file not found ??

Apparently I can run anything from the QT site yet videos in iTunes run just find, I have downloaded and updated everything I can find yet QT won't play.

I have Mac OS X 10.3.9.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 16, 2006)

i don't know why that is, but just FYI, the keynotes are the only thing i've ever seen in this Quicktime streaming format, which is completely different.  it's very processor intensive too.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't know why it won't work for you but here's the embedded URL to paste into Quicktime

rtsp://a2047.v1411b.c1411.g.vq.akamaistream.net/5/2047/1411/2_h264_650/1a1a1ae454c430950065de4cbb2f94c226950c7ae655b61a48a91475e243acda3dac194879adde0f/mw_2006_3_650.mov

Streams very well for me but takes about 45% CPU on a 1.4GHz G4


----------



## bbloke (Jan 17, 2006)

MACchine said:
			
		

> Hey people, what the heck is going on ?  Whenever I go to the link above and click on the "Quicktime" link it goes to a download link and says file not found ??


 Ah, interesting.  I tried what you said and found the same problem... but, err, you want to click on the blue "Watch the Keynote Address" button under the picture instead, anyway.  Try that and see if it works.  Regardless, Captain Code has given you the URL for the direct link to the video anyway.  One of these two proposals should work.


----------



## MACchine (Jan 17, 2006)

The link does not show for me and when I use the link for QT I get an error 404, I think its a file not found.

I guess Apple just hates me !?!?!?!

THANKS anyway !!!


----------



## kainjow (Jan 17, 2006)

Try opening this URL in QuickTime Player: http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jan/mw2006/m_mw_2006_650_ref.mov

Wow, it's perfect quality now! You can jump to any part of the movie and it starts playing at that spot instantly (well, on my Power Mac)!


----------



## MACchine (Jan 18, 2006)

HOLLY COWABUGA !!!  Apple doen't HATE me -- that's strange !?!?!?

I got the rtsp link to work !!!!!!

If you leave a return character at the end it reports, "file not found".

Haven't they heard of perl for fixing things like that ...

Hunh, they did fix the "Quicktime" link here which now goes to the right place. I sent them a message about this two or three days ago.
http://macworld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/mw/index.html

But I still can't see the link in the page above and I can't stream any movies trailers.

Only the link provided works, thanks Captain Code !!!


----------



## bbloke (Jan 19, 2006)

How really odd!  Can you take a screenshot of what you see on the web page?  It sounds very strange that links would be randomly missing and I'm wondering what it could be!


----------



## MACchine (Jan 21, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> How really odd!  Can you take a screenshot of what you see on the web page?  It sounds very strange that links would be randomly missing and I'm wondering what it could be!




Here is how it looks from where I see it ...






BIG version ...
http://www.macosx.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=513&original=1&c=newimages&cutoffdate=2

I looked at the HTML code and could not see anything unusual of course if they ARE singling people out they would probably hide that in a java applet.

Its probably just a spec thing but according to the specs 10.3.9 and the latest QT are supposed to support streaming, and that is what I have, yet it is all blocked for me.


----------



## MACchine (Jan 23, 2006)

I wonder if its because I have downloaded the iPod updater but have not updated it yet ???


----------



## MACchine (Jan 25, 2006)

MACchine said:
			
		

> I wonder if its because I have downloaded the iPod updater but have not updated it yet ???



That wasn't it !!!

I also tried deleting QT and reinstalling it with the standalone installer.

The only streaming that works on my MACchine now is iTunes, although if I have the link then QT also works.

I believe this has happened to me before in the past and it was when the OS was updated and I had not bought it yet.

And it was the same thing, the QT specs said I was OK but streaming from the browser did not work.



Update 1/26/06:  I finally found the question answer section of Macosx.com so I have submitted my question, if you guys find a way to hack this out, then I will post a link to the solution here.

ITS FIXED NOW: Apparently it was a corruption of the com.apple.Safari.plist file but that conclusion is NOT definitive -- refreshing it did restore Flash and QT streaming. Here is the link to the long version of the answer to my problem ... 

http://www.macosx.com/help/qview.php?questionid=21864


----------



## darkzonezero (Dec 5, 2006)

Apple sent me my new MacBookPro to me in Afghanistan to my APO address by using http://www.apobox.com This company was super quick.  APOBox gives anyone with an APO address a address in the US.  With the US address I could order my MacBook and send it to my APO.  They then forward it to your APO address.  I use it with any online company that does not sent to APOs to send packages to my APO address.... DZ


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 5, 2006)

darkzonezero said:


> Apple sent me my new MacBookPro to me in Afghanistan to my APO address by using http://www.apobox.com This company was super quick.  APOBox gives anyone with an APO address a address in the US.  With the US address I could order my MacBook and send it to my APO.  They then forward it to your APO address.  I use it with any online company that does not sent to APOs to send packages to my APO address.... DZ



I am a vet. So I tend to look out for service people. So here is the company contact just in case (from a domain lookup):

Administrative Contact:
      APO Box		admin@apobox.com
      1627 W Main Street
      Suite 306
      Bozeman, MT 59715
      US
      2027871838


----------



## tripp (Jun 3, 2007)

hello


----------

